# Transducer Mounting Question



## ouanlgler18 (May 4, 2010)

So I bought a 798 SI Humminbird this weekend and when I got home I realized that if you don't have a jack plate there's not a great place to put your transducer. 

I have thought about putting it under the transom in the small step where the hull plug is but I wanted input from all of you first before I go drillin holes. Any advice would be great!

PS: My boat is a '04 Nitro 750 in case your wondering, Ill try to get pics of the transom this week to explain further


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

pages and pages of pics of boat setups, all bass boats all birds. you will find what your looking for.http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=484693


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I just got my first depth finder this winter. It is an Eagle Cuda and my boat is a 16' Alumacraft and I don't know the best way to hook up the transducer to the transom, and where does the wire to the transducer go after it is hooked up? Does it just come up over the top of the transom? Thanks


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

ouanlgler18 said:


> So I bought a 798 SI Humminbird this weekend and when I got home I realized that if you don't have a jack plate there's not a great place to put your transducer.
> 
> I have thought about putting it under the transom in the small step where the hull plug is but I wanted input from all of you first before I go drillin holes. Any advice would be great!
> 
> PS: My boat is a '04 Nitro 750 in case your wondering, Ill try to get pics of the transom this week to explain further


You mount your transducer to the hull of the boat preferably even with the bottom where it will be close to being horizontal. Your hull is thick enough so the mounting screws won't go all the way through


----------

